# error code p2101 on 2006 Altima



## pjgirl1020 (Jun 3, 2009)

Last Wednesday I took my car to get a diagnostic done because the service engine light was on and got error code p2101. That night the battery died and after numerous unsuccessful attempts to jump start the car I had to buy a brand new battery. After the new battery was installed the service engine light turned off but 4 days later it was back. I took it back to the auto parts store to do a second diagnostic and the same error code (p2101) came up. The sales person was not able to tell me what that meant and I can't seem to get any clarification as to what it may be or how much it could end up costing me. 

Unfortunately, I do not know much about cars and I don't want to walk in to a situation where I may be open to being ripped off because I don't have any clue as to what I might be dealing with. I have heard many stories of auto repair shops ripping people off and as a young female with minimal knowledge in the subject, I'm afraid of being a bigger target for it. 

Can anyone give me some tips or explain what error code p2101 is please.....I would greatly appreciate any feedback. 

Thank you!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That is a ETC code you need to get the throttle body tested. Mostly the motor that controls the throttle plate. If it is staying onn all the time even when the car is off that will drain the battery with a quickness.


----------



## pjgirl1020 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok great. 

Thank you!


----------

